

GPS Heatmaps - Dachande663

At the end of last year I created a visualization of 500 miles of running in 2014[1] and posted it to a few sites. A lot of people were interested and wanted to make their own but the code was... not good. So I decided to turn it into a mini-app that anyone could use. At the moment this is barebones MVP. Just raw GPX&#x2F;TCX upload, no error handling or syncing with third parties etc.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gpsheatmaps.com&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flickr.com&#x2F;photos&#x2F;dachande663&#x2F;15965476529&#x2F;
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized. You'd be better off reposting this with a
link to your site and the rest of the text as a first comment in the thread.
You can put "Show HN: " at the start of the title as well. Good luck!

~~~
Dachande663
Done. Thanks for the heads up.

------
Zenst
Nice, I've often thought plotting commutes by speed and see where you get
slowed down/stressed, could call those stress maps for commuters then.
Everybody goes on about bigdata, maybe this year people can focus on personal
data, be surprised what you can learn about yourself and this is a wonderful
tool for enlightening you.

------
wingerlang
I would be nice to be able to upload a CSV file.

